# Xfi-Karte sinnvoll?



## cMPhoeniX (27. Oktober 2007)

hi !

mein erster beitrag :biggrin:

zur zeit besitze ich ein hercules xps500 5.1 - soundsystem, das an eine terratec aureon 5.1 fun games angeschlossen ist. da die restlichen teile des rechners schon ziemlich angestaubt sind, will ich mir einen neuen kaufen. 
nun stellt sich mir die frage, ob dem xps500 (was ja nicht gerade high-end boxen sind) die qualität einer x-fi karte auch was nützt, oder ob sich klanglich keine größeren unterschiede zum onboard-sound meines neuen mainbords (geplant ein Gigabyte P35 DS3P) ergeben.
 d.h. ich frage mich ob sich die investition von 70-140 für ne karte lohnt.

einsetzen will ich das ganze für spiele und musik. ich spiele vor allem rollenspiele und shooter, und da ist mir der sound schon sehr wichtig. musik von hiphop bis klassik eigentlich alles.
mit meiner bisherigen karte bin ich nicht so zufrieden gewesen, weil es teils probleme mit spielen gab, und neuere treiber auch keine mehr auftauchen.

zudem bin ich noch am überlegen, welche der vielen x-fi karten es denn sein soll^^. soll ich mir dann eine PCI karte holen oder auf PCIe warten (wenns denn mal kommt), und welche vorteile bietet PCIe ?

MfG


----------



## C.McRae (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

x-fi xtreme gamer nehmen...für 50-70 euro..kommt drauf an woher du kaufst..und glücklich sein....super karte


----------



## GoZoU (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Ich würde die Xtreme Music bevorzugen, kost weniger und ist nicht abgespeckt wie die Xtreme Gamer .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Lass die X-Fi sein, so toll ist sie nicht, dazu ist sie alles andere als Problematisch.

Es gibt durchaus einige Gamer, die die X-Fi rausgeschmissen haben und auf Onboard umgestiegen sind oder wirklich gute Soundkarten wie z.B. ASUS Xonar.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

jetz bin ich verwirrt^^ gibts bei meinen boxen nen klangunterschied onboard-xfi oder nicht, das wird wohl für mich kaufentscheidend sein^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Die X-Fi mag ev. besser klingen, vergewaltigt das Audiosingnal aber doch recht stark, gefällt nicht jedem.

Und dazu kommen halt noch ein paar Probleme, z.B. läuft das Teil unter einem 64bit Windows nicht sehr gut, mit 4GiB RAM und auch ansonsten gibts öfter mal Knackser und anderen Mist, den man nicht haben will...

Jemand meinte, das er mit dem Onboard viel zufriedener ist, klingt zwar nicht ganz so gut, funktioniert aber ohne Probs.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Kommt ganz darauf an, welchen Klangbereich deine Boxen abdecken. Die Qualität der Xf-i Karten finde ich persönlich hervoragend. 

Hab selbst eine Xtreme Audio drinne und bin begeistert. Da ich viel mit Musikarrangements arbeite zahlt sich das auch aus


----------



## cMPhoeniX (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

schaue mir gerade diesen link an, und frage mich, was der unterschied zwischen Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series und X-Fi Platinum ist


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Lass die X-Fi sein, so toll ist sie nicht, dazu ist sie alles andere als Problematisch.
> 
> Es gibt durchaus einige Gamer, die die X-Fi rausgeschmissen haben und auf Onboard umgestiegen sind oder wirklich gute Soundkarten wie z.B. ASUS Xonar.



stimmt, ich fahre zur zeit mit dem onboard sound des Asus Commandos - und die reine Klangqualität ist gleich gut wie die meiner XFI Fat die jetzt im Eck liegt

wenn man vista user ist, 4gb ram nutzen oder auf gute klangqualität aus ist sollte man abstand zu creative karten halten

siehe: http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=169276



> - *Creative X-Fi Elite Pro*: Muffled mids and highs, muddy lows, worse soundstage of the lot. the xfi was sibilant on vocals as well, we should have had the photo of domho7's cringing face
> 
> The Creative cards sounded really muddy on my pair of studio monitors, many of us shook our heads when we compared it neck to neck with the rest of the cards. Some says even the onboard sound of the Asus sounds better.



einziger grund für eine creative karte wär eventuell EAX - aber jedesmal wenn ich wieder ein game mit ach so tollem eax höre weiß ich ned ob ich lachen soll (wegen der billigen effekte bei dem jedes sauohrwaschl raushört wie künstlich das verzerrt ist) oder weinen soll (weils anscheinend viele leute gibt denen sowas gefällt)


----------



## C.McRae (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

naja ich höre schon nen unterschied zwischen onboard und x-fi...z.b. C.McRae Dirt....riesenunterschied....

Battlefield 2142...auch sehr grosser unterschied....

ausserdem wird ja der sound ja nicht von der cpu berechnet sondern von der karte selber...(was ich zugeben muss kein soooo großer vorteil mehr ist..)

naja ich habe mit der x-fi keine probs..egal ob xp oder vista...

aber mal ne frage...was hat x-fi mit 4 gb speicher zu tun??

das würde mich schon interressieren


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

ich hab ne x fi Musik und kann diese nur empfehlen. BF2 und Bioshock klingen fantastisch.
Und Mp3s kann ich gar nich mehr ohne den 24Bit Crystalizer hören.

Und ich benutzte nur nen Headset. Um so besser die Boxen sind um so größer wird der Unterschied sein.


----------



## ED101 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Nicht nur klanglich hast du einen Unterschied, eine Soundkarte entlastet dein Prozessor!


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

*lach* Onboard Sound gegen X-Fi oder Xonar. Sorry aber die X-Fi hört sich wirklich deutlich besser an in Games. Was da an Sound rauskommt ist einfach nur Weltklasse. Schon einmal UT2004 mit dem X-Fi Patch gezockt? 

In Sachen Musik möchte ich wirklich nicht mehr ohne X-Fi etwas hören wollen. Ich hab nen Teufel Soundsystem und die Karte spielt wirklich alles super harmonisch ab. Der Bass ist schön kräftig aber nicht überdimensioniert wie bei manchen Onboard Karten der Fall.

Auch die CPU Last geht runter, liegt glaube bei 1-2% statt 10% und evtl. mehr. Auch gehen diese ganzen nicht Creative Produkte nur bis EAX 2.0.

Ich hab die Karte auch unter Vista 64-bit/XP 32-bit mit 4GB im Einsatz und habe kein knacksen oder ähnliches.

Als Karte würde ich wenn klar die XtremeMusic nehmen. Ist wenigstens noch eine "Originale" X-Fi und nicht so nen "Sparchip" auf nem kleinen PCB.

EG


----------



## BigBadBoss (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich würde die Xtreme Music bevorzugen, kost weniger und ist nicht abgespeckt wie die Xtreme Gamer .


Die Xtreme gamer ist nicht abgespeckt, nur ein bisschen anders ausgestattet:

http://193.95.171.83/wwimages/audio_int/xfi/xfi_comparison.png
http://193.95.171.83/wwimages/audio_int/xfi/xfi_comparison_2.png

Der Chip und dessen Features sind jedenfalls identisch.


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



C.McRae schrieb:


> naja ich höre schon nen unterschied zwischen onboard und x-fi...z.b. C.McRae Dirt....riesenunterschied....
> 
> Battlefield 2142...auch sehr grosser unterschied....
> 
> ...



teilweise richtig
viele spiele setzen mittlerweile auf eigene sound engines (wie HL2 basierende games) oder verwenden openal
für einen räumlichen klang braucht man auch kein eax da es per directsound ausprogrammiert ist
eax bringt einem nur hall und eventuell mal obstruction effekte (welche aber allesamt ziemlich billig wirken)

aber ja die XFI ist vom klang her besser als 95% aller onboard soundkarten, aber nach oben hin ist nochmal sehr viel luft!

das 4gb problem hat der creative treiber weil creative unfähig ist 64bit treiber zu programmieren. wenn man pech hat läufts nicht. der bug is seit anfang 2006 mit winxp 64bit bekannt geworden, bisher keine reaktion von creative.


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



EGThunder schrieb:


> *lach* Onboard Sound gegen X-Fi oder Xonar. Sorry aber die X-Fi hört sich wirklich deutlich besser an in Games. Was da an Sound rauskommt ist einfach nur Weltklasse. Schon einmal UT2004 mit dem X-Fi Patch gezockt?
> 
> In Sachen Musik möchte ich wirklich nicht mehr ohne X-Fi etwas hören wollen. Ich hab nen Teufel Soundsystem und die Karte spielt wirklich alles super harmonisch ab. Der Bass ist schön kräftig aber nicht überdimensioniert wie bei manchen Onboard Karten der Fall.
> 
> ...



die Xonar hat eine wesentlich bessere Wiedergabequalität
zirka noch einmal so ein sprung wie von onboard sound auf xfi

und ja, ich hatte eine XFI und habe die ach so tollen EAX spiele gespielt - und musste meistens lachen vor lauter billigen effekten 
HL2 macht es vor wie man gscheide Sounds bekommt
oder erinnerst du dich an den Doom3 EAX Patch?
draufgetan, eingeschalten, gewundert und gelacht, ausgeschalten!


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Ich hatte diese Woche leichte Treiberprobleme, als ich den Bass verändern wollte und auf 4.1 umstellen wollte -.- 

Kaum die Musik angemacht, klangen die Stücke bei jeder Drum total dumpf. Nach 20 Sekunden hab ich dann massig kopfschmerzen bekommen und musste alles deinstallieren ^^

Diesen Treiberbug gibt es schon einige Zeit. Stand mal vor ca. einem halben Jahr auch auf der PCGH Seite.


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Hm... laut PCGH ist die Xonar nicht wirklich besser, von daher... kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen bei nem C-Media Chip.

Doom 3 habe ich nie gespielt, keine Interesse und EAX 5.0 hört sich für mich schon ziemlich gut an. Durch OpenAL kann ja sichergestellt werden das man EAX auch unter Vista nutzen kann. Probleme mit Vista habe ich keine die Treiber sind wirklich stabil und bieten einen super Klang. 

Aber das ist halt wieder ne Sache des Geschmacks, einige mögen Creative nicht, weil se entweder glauben was manche in irgendwelchen Foren schreiben, oder auch weil se mal Treiberprobleme haben/hatten. Andere lieben Creative, von daher...

EG

EG


----------



## cMPhoeniX (28. Oktober 2007)

bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, wem ich jetzt glauben soll^^ja, ich werde wohl vista x64 und 4gig ram benutzen...und diese frage steht immer noch im raum^^#





cMPhoeniX schrieb:


> schaue mir gerade diesen link an, und frage mich, was der unterschied zwischen Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series und X-Fi Platinum ist


----------



## ED101 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Also habe im Moment Vista x64 mit 4 GB im Einsatz. Nutze die X-FI Extreme Music und seit dem letzten Treiber von Anfang diesen Monats funzt alles bis auf Colin McRae. Alle anderen Games (Bioshock macht vorher mächtige Probleme) laufen einwandfrei.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Also,

der Umstieg auf eine Xfi-Karte verschafft dir drei nennenswerte Vorteile:

1. Bei hochwertigeren Lautsprechersystemen (von Teufel z.B.) macht sich zweifelsohne ein hörbarer Unterschied im Gegensatz zu On-Board oder günstigeren, nicht so ausgereiften Mitstreitern bemerkbar. Selbst günstigere Headsets entpuppen sich erfahrungsgemäß in manchen Spielen fast als "Cheat", da man teilweise Schritte anderer Mitspieler orten kann.
2. Durch die Auslagerung der Sounds in den integrierten Ram der Xfi und die flottere Verarbeitung der SPU soll ein minimaler Gewinn von Bilder/Sek. im Spiel die Folge sein.
3. Eine Unterstützung von EAX - wird jetzt z.B. von Bioshock unterstützt. Macht auch wieder mehr Sinn, wenn man dementsprechendes Equipment parat hat.

Aus meiner Erfahrung her kann ich sagen (besitze die Xtreme Music), dass, dank des Concept G THX 7.1, sich selbst Mp3s von der Xfi hochpoliert richtig angenehm anhören. Ja, selbst Spiele die EAX unterstützen oder ansatzweise einen 3D-Sound via Soundkarte unterstützen, machen einiges her.

Da es auch mittlerweile günstigere Varianten der Xfi-Reihe gibt, wäre ein Umstieg darauf zu verschmerzen, wenn man in den Genuss der oben genannten Punkte kommen möchte.


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Hm... laut PCGH ist die Xonar nicht wirklich besser, von daher... kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen bei nem C-Media Chip.
> 
> Doom 3 habe ich nie gespielt, keine Interesse und EAX 5.0 hört sich für mich schon ziemlich gut an. Durch OpenAL kann ja sichergestellt werden das man EAX auch unter Vista nutzen kann. Probleme mit Vista habe ich keine die Treiber sind wirklich stabil und bieten einen super Klang.
> 
> ...



laut pcgh - toll 
ein spielermagazin ... tut mir leid wenn ich da eher auf tests von audiophilen vertraue - siehe hier: 
http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=169276

klangqualität miserabel (im vergleich zu gleich teuren karten die den hauptaugenmerk auf unverfälschten sound legen)

und was passt dir nicht am cmedia chip? das ist derselbe wie auf der auzentech x-meridian (die ebenfalls eine wesentlich bessere soundqualität bietet). die ausgabequalität wird aber viel mehr durch das layout und die OPAMPs bestimmt


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung her kann ich sagen (besitze die Xtreme Music), dass, dank des Concept G THX 7.1, sich selbst Mp3s von der Xfi *hochpoliert* richtig angenehm anhören. Ja, selbst Spiele die EAX unterstützen oder ansatzweise einen 3D-Sound via Soundkarte unterstützen, machen einiges her.



interessant dass du das erwähnst, was meinst du mit "hochpoliert"?
verfälschen im sinne vom "crystalizer"
und warum nimmst du MP3s als vorlage? da dann von klangqualität sprechen zu wollen ....
(ich verwende zum probehören immer 24bit/96khz lossless komprimierte musikstücke (die mehrere Genres abdecken))
bei meinen UE Triple.FI wars genau umgekehrt, Crystalizer aus und die Musik hört sich so an wie sichs gehört, mit Crystalizer wars grauenhaft verfälscht
mit denselben Triple.FI betreibe ich mittlerweile die onboard soundkarte des asus commandos, in punkto soundqualität gleich wie meine alte XFI FAT. (die onboard karte aufm P5W DH war zum vergleich aber grauenhaft)
bei billigen boxensystemen (wie z.b. 300 euro teufel) hört sichs vielleicht angenehmer an, aber originaltreu ist was ganz anderes


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Hm... laut PCGH ist die Xonar nicht wirklich besser, von daher...


In welchen Punkten??
Vergewaltigen des Quellmaterials??
Verursachen von BSODs??

Hab ich erwähnt, das ich vor einiger Zeit mal mehrere Creative Labs Karten hatte, zuletzt 'ne Audigy 2 und die nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder entsorgt hab, aufgrund der Probleme, da war sogar 'ne DMX 6Fire, gegen die ich meine DMX getauscht hab, angenehmer als 'ne CL Karte, trotz der derben Soundloops, die das Teil zu Anfang hatte...


EGThunder schrieb:


> kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen bei nem C-Media Chip.


Sollst dir auch nicht vorstellen, nur akzeptieren 
Außerdem solltest nicht von dem preisgünstigen CMI83schießmichtot mit integrierten Wandlern wie z.B. auf der Aureon Fun auf die bessere Version zu schließen, die 24bit bei 192kHz beherrscht und KEINE ADC oder DACs besitzt.




EGThunder schrieb:


> Aber das ist halt wieder ne Sache des Geschmacks, einige mögen Creative nicht, weil se entweder glauben was manche in irgendwelchen Foren schreiben, oder auch weil se mal Treiberprobleme haben/hatten. Andere lieben Creative, von daher...


Letzteres kann ich nun wirklich NICHT nachvollziehen, weils immer wieder derbe Probleme mit Creative Labs Karten gibt, warum auch immer...

Dabei ist das nur ein Soundprozessor, der einfach nur Ton wiedergeben sollte...


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

@ulukay: Das kann man alles so und so sehen. Ich kann z.B. auch sagen toll ein Forum, woher wollen die Wissen was gut ist. ^^

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Man muss auch immer das Einsatzgebiet betrachten und für Zocker ist nun einmal Creative erste Wahl.

Klaro können wir jetzt auch ins Highend Segment wechseln wo dann nen Denon Verstärker für 8000 dabei ist. Aber man muss auch realistisch bleiben. 

EG

Edit: Ich weiß ja nicht was meine Soundkarte vergewaltigen soll, man kann ja auch ohne diese ganzen Zusatzoptionen Musik hören, ich z.B. verwende nur 320er MP3s oder gar Audio-CD's da brauche ich nichts verbessern. Zu den Treibern, ich habe seitdem ich meine X-Fi habe noch nicht einmal wirklich derbe Probleme mit den Treibern. Sie macht was sie soll, sie gibt den Ton an.


----------



## ulukay (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



EGThunder schrieb:


> @ulukay: Das kann man alles so und so sehen. Ich kann z.B. auch sagen toll ein Forum, woher wollen die Wissen was gut ist. ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Man muss auch immer das Einsatzgebiet betrachten und für Zocker ist nun einmal Creative erste Wahl.
> 
> ...



das ist schön für dich, nur wenns creative es ned schafft einen treiberbug in 1,5 jahren zu beheben der sowas von fundamental ist dann reicht es so manchem gamer auch mal


----------



## PCTom (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

also ich habe mir die Gamer geholt,war bis jetzt immer mit meinen OnBoard zufrieden finde aber zum zoggen eine X-Fi ganz nett, weil man wirklich mehr hört und einen Vorteil hat gegenüber Anderen ohne dieses Extra und für 60 Euro ist die X-Fi Gamer oder Musik schon OK zum zoggn eh brauch sie ja nur für mein 5.1 Headset und nicht für ein 5000 Euro Soundsystem


----------



## EGThunder (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Was soll das denn für nen Bug sein? Ich wüsste echt nicht wo ich da anfangen sollte zu suchen.

Ich kann auch weiterhin die X-Fi empfehlen und vor allem für Spieler, Onboard-Sound ist für mich keine Alternative und die Xonar 2 etc. auch nicht da nur EAX 2.0 und ein evtl. besserer Sound der mir nichts bringt, weil wahrscheinlich hier keiner den Unterschied hören würde. 

EG


----------



## C.McRae (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

also es kommt doch auch ganz darauf an was man an der soundkarte anschliesst....

habe zwar keine 5.1 kopfhörer...aber dafür die besten stereo headsets was man kaufen kann....

die Beyerdynamics MMX 300 und da kann man den unterschied schon deutlichst raushören..von x-fi und onboard....


----------



## PCTom (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



ulukay schrieb:


> das ist schön für dich, nur wenns creative es ned schafft einen treiberbug in 1,5 jahren zu beheben der sowas von fundamental ist dann reicht es so manchem gamer auch mal



Bei dir steht Sound noch OnBoard ,was willst Du Dir holen etwa eine X-Fi :sm_B-): Spaß beiseite ich habe von Dir auch bestätigten schlechten P5W DH Deluxe OnBoardsound und da  ist die X-Fi um längen Besser, zum darstellen aller Stimmen u.s.w. will ja kei Musikstudio aufmachen 

noch ne Frage welche Soundkarte willst Du Dir holen


----------



## ulukay (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

aktuell eine Asus Xonar und eventuell eine Auzentech X-Meridian
die XFI Fat liegt hinten im Eck und setzt Staub an

http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/search?submitted=true&type=message&q=4gb+xfi&page_size=10
das is der bug den ich meine, offen seit anfang 2006 
angeblich sollen der letzte Auzentech (rofl) Patch für deren XFI clone es beheben


----------



## EGThunder (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Sagen wir mal so, wenn wir drei PC's nehmen würden und in jeden eine von den obigen Soundkarten einbauen, ohne irgendwelche Programme die den Sound verändern, die gleiche Audio Datei mit einer hohen Qualität und ihr wüsstet nicht in welchem PC welche Karte steckt, ihr könntet 100% nicht erraten welche Soundkarte gerade die Datei abspielt.

Wie sagt man so schön, der Glaube versetzt Berge. 

EG


----------



## ulukay (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

jaja wir wissn wie gscheid du bist


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

@all: immer schön sachlich bleiben, ok?


----------



## EGThunder (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Langsam aber sicher mächtig OT:

Erst mal heißt es gescheit und nicht gescheid und zweitens würdest du mit Sicherheit nicht heraushören, ob X-Fi, Xonar oder X-Meridian die Datei abspielt. 

Ich kann natürlich auch keinen Vergleich ziehen, da ich nie die anderen beide Karten selber gehört habe, aber ich verlasse mich auch nicht 100% auf andere Leute, sondern bilde mir mein eigenes Urteil.

Bekanntlich nimmt auch jeder Mensch Musik/Geräusche anders auf. Für den einen klingt es super für den anderen einfach nur grauenhaft. Das sollte man einfach Respektieren und nicht ausfällig werden, nur weil es einem nicht in den Kragen passt. 

EG


----------



## ulukay (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher mächtig OT:
> 
> Erst mal heißt es gescheit und nicht gescheid und zweitens würdest du mit Sicherheit nicht heraushören, ob X-Fi, Xonar oder X-Meridian die Datei abspielt.
> 
> ...



nuff said


----------



## cMPhoeniX (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

ich will euch ja nicht beim streiten stören, aber eine frage hab ich immer noch ...



cMPhoeniX schrieb:


> schaue mir gerade <a href="http://forum.sysprofile.de/sound/4030-die-komplette-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-reihe.html" target="_blank">diesen</a> link an, und frage mich, was der unterschied zwischen Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series und X-Fi Platinum ist


</p>

btw: werd mir jetzt eine X-Fi xtreme music oder eine der beiden oberen kaufen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

x-fi Karten sind für den Spieler das Beste was es gibt zur Zeit. 
Für Klangverrückte, die AudioDVDs mit Boxen vom Wert eines Kleinwagens hören, gibt es mit Sicherheit Besseres. Aber für Spieler in diesem Preissegment nicht.


----------



## ulukay (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

kommt immer drauf an ob der spieler im eax wahn ist oder nicht


----------



## C.McRae (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

was heisst da eax wahn....

z.b. C.McRae Rally....klingt einfach besser...obs der 2005er teil oder dirt ist....mit einer x-fi und eax...das ist einfach mal so...und auch battlefield 2142 klingt völlig anders...für mich realistischer...aber das kann auch jeder sehen wie er mag....


----------



## ulukay (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

allerdings - CMR wurde mir von vielen eax fanaten genannt - und ich muss lachen wenn das wirklich das herzeigespiel sein soll - tut mir leid aber ich kann da nichts finden was gut klingen soll, im gegenteil. hör dir mal richard burns rally genauer an (hat übrigens auch eax)
da merkst du jedes federquietschen am auto - und zwar genau dort wo die feder sitzen würde
(und zwar nicht wegen eax sondern einfach wegen der guten restlichen soundengine und ihrer 3D positionierung -> also directsound3d)


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Kommt halt aufs subjektive Empfinden des Einzelnen an  Also bitte aufhören zu streiten.​ 
Auf die Frage wegen dem Unterschied der Xf-i Karten Fatal1ty, etc zu kommen...die Fatal1ty Reihe hat diesen 64MB X-Ram mit drinnen der die CPU wesentlich entlasten soll.

Das ist aber alles nur Marketing und nicht direkt messbar...genauso wie der Name von Fatal1ty Marketing ist -.- 

Der Vergleich wär in etwa, wenn du Adidas Schuhe holst anstatt gleichgute Noname Schuhe und du nur für den Namen mehr bezahlst...so is das in etwa auch mit der Fatal1ty Reihe


----------



## Driver (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

@ulukay

du scheinst dich im soundbereich gut auszukennen. vielleicht kannst du mir helfen..

ich suche mom. eine gute soundkarte, da ich testen möchte, ob meine boxen noch was hermachen.
meinen verstärker und meine boxen findest du in dem link aus meiner signatur unter "Peripherie".

aktuell nutze ich eine hercules fortissimo iv, die ich eingebaut habe, um einen unterschied zum onboard-sound des ds3p zu festzustellen. der unterschied hält sich aber in grenzen und haut mich nicht von den socken. da ich bereits eine audigy player hatte und mir gesagt habe, keine creative-karte mehr zu kaufen aufgrund der grausamen treiber-politik seitens creative, suche ich eine ALTERNATIVE zu der besagten firma.

einsatzzweck sind mp3 (ja ich weiss, aber sets von djs gibt es nicht zu kaufen auf hochwertigen medien in unkomprimierter form). darüber hinaus spiele ich ganz selten mal was. auf ein 5.1 system habe ich bewußt verzichtet, da ich mehrheitlich stereo höre. kann aber notfalls gegentesten an einem magnum e teufel-system.

hast du produkt-tips für mich? pcie wäre schon ganz gut, da ich die soundkarte dann was länger behalten möchte. als kopfhörer nutze ich die hd590. damit merke ich schon einen unterschied zum onboard-sound. geht da mit einer anderen soundkarte noch mehr?


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

@driver: testen?
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a284948.html


----------



## Driver (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @driver: testen?
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a284948.html




mhhm sieht interessant aus... kennt jemand die soundkarte?
besser als x-fi music?

aha... hier gibts mehr news zu dieser karte:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-54-6217.html

es gibt bisher nur beta-treiber für die karte. dieser ist mit 2mb allerdings erfreulich klein i.vgl. zu den x-fi treibern.


----------



## ulukay (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Audiotrak Prodigy XT oder ne Asus Xonar
die Auzentech X-Meridian eventuell noch wenn du sie bei Ebay findest (da kannst die OPAMPs einfach tauschen weil sie gesockelt sind)


----------



## Driver (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

wo kann ich die xt kaufen? die ist nicht mal bei den preissuchmaschinen gelistet.
tauschen möchte ich eigentlich nichts


----------



## ulukay (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

tja das ist das problem


----------



## PCTom (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Driver schrieb:


> mhhm sieht interessant aus... kennt jemand die soundkarte?
> besser als x-fi music?
> 
> aha... hier gibts mehr news zu dieser karte:
> ...



auch wenn Ulukay das jetzt nicht hören will die X-Fi Musik kann das selbe wie diese Karte, nein sogar noch mehr EAX 5 ,also wenn du Dir für 60 Euronen was gutes gönnen möchtest nimm die X-Fi Musik oder gib gleich 150 Euro und mehr aus, es gibt bessere Soundkarten aber kaum für den Preis


----------



## Driver (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



PCTom schrieb:


> auch wenn Ulukay das jetzt nicht hören will die X-Fi Musik kann das selbe wie diese Karte, nein sogar noch mehr EAX 5 ,also wenn du Dir für 60 Euronen was gutes gönnen möchtest nimm die X-Fi Musik oder gib gleich 150 Euro und mehr aus, es gibt bessere Soundkarten aber kaum für den Preis



ok das ist auch wieder ein argument. :sm_B-):


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Driver schrieb:


> ok das ist auch wieder ein argument. :sm_B-):


hmmm.... 



> keine creative-karte mehr zu kaufen aufgrund der grausamen treiber-politik seitens creative



und nu?


----------



## Driver (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> und nu?



gut aufgepasst 

scheinbar gibt es KEINE richtige alternative, möchte man nicht 100eu und mehr ausgeben für eine soundkarte.

@all mit vista und x-fi music
welche erfahrungen habt ihr im 32-bit bereich mit den treibern sammeln können?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



PCTom schrieb:


> auch wenn Ulukay das jetzt nicht hören will die X-Fi Musik kann das selbe wie diese Karte, nein sogar noch mehr EAX 5 ,also wenn du Dir für 60 Euronen was gutes gönnen möchtest nimm die X-Fi Musik oder gib gleich 150 Euro und mehr aus, es gibt bessere Soundkarten aber kaum für den Preis


Nur gibts wirklich kaum noch 'nen Grund sich 'ne Creative Labs Karte zu kaufen, nichtmal EAX...

Zumal die Treiber wirklich übel sind, BSODs gibts halt nur bei Creative Labs, bei anderen gibts maximal leichte Soundloops.

Ich wüsst jetzt auch nicht, was für 'ne X-Fi sprechen würde und gegen eine 'ordentliche' Soundkarte, zumal die Wiedergabe der CL Karten ja auch nicht soo berauschend ist...


----------



## Driver (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur gibts wirklich kaum noch 'nen Grund sich 'ne Creative Labs Karte zu kaufen, nichtmal EAX...
> 
> Zumal die Treiber wirklich übel sind, BSODs gibts halt nur bei Creative Labs, bei anderen gibts maximal leichte Soundloops.
> 
> Ich wüsst jetzt auch nicht, was für 'ne X-Fi sprechen würde und gegen eine 'ordentliche' Soundkarte, zumal die Wiedergabe der CL Karten ja auch nicht soo berauschend ist...



mach doch mal einen konkreten produktvorschlag! :sm_B-X:


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

ich finde das meine theatron agrippa einen brauchbaren sound produziert.
der treiber unter vista ist allerdings bisher eher schrottig - kein vergleich mit dem unter xp recht ordentlichen treiber / konsole.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Driver schrieb:


> mach doch mal einen konkreten produktvorschlag! :sm_B-X:


Ich mach mal was anderes und rate von einer Karte ab: Terratec Aureon Sky/Space, da die Treiberunterstützung für Vista irgendwie nicht so wirklich vorhanden ist.

Kaufen solltest du dir auch eher was mit dem besseren CMedia Chip (nicht die billigteile mit integrierten Wandlern, die sind Mist).


----------



## PCTom (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich mach mal was anderes und rate von einer Karte ab: Terratec Aureon Sky/Space, da die Treiberunterstützung für Vista irgendwie nicht so wirklich vorhanden ist.
> 
> Kaufen solltest du dir auch eher was mit dem besseren CMedia Chip (nicht die billigteile mit integrierten Wandlern, die sind Mist).



sehe ich das richtig Eure Aussage das von den anderen Karten die Treiber unter Vista auch schrott sind hmm also Fazit kauf Dir keine Karte  

Spass beiseite kauf Dir was Du willst ausser vielleicht die Asus die find ich überteuert, Probs können immer auftreten dagegen ist man nie gefeit egal ob Sound ,Grafik oder andere Karten die Treiber sind meistens bei irgentwas das Probs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Qualität kostet halt und so wie es ausschaut, ist die Xonar eine 'HiFi' Karte und nicht nur eine simple Gamerkarte wie die X-Fi...

Siehst auch schon an den techn. Daten, die Xonar kann 192kHz bei 24bit, die XFi nicht.


----------



## EGThunder (1. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Tja da muss ich die Enttäuschen, die X-Fi hat auch 24bit und 192KHz bei Stereo... 

EG

Edit: Ansonsten sind es 96KHz bei ebenfalls 24bit.  Außerdem spielt sowas nun wirklich keine Rolle denn soweit mir bekannt haben Audio CD's nicht auch nur 44KHz? Bin mir da jetzt gar nicht so sicher, aber glaube schon.


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

es gibt durchaus 192/24 audio cds

aber es geht mehr um die unverfälschte wiedergabequalität 
da ist eine creative unter aller sau (im vergleich mit anderen 150-200 euro karten)
siehe:
http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=169276

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7377755&postcount=2


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Ok, da war ich mir wirklich nicht 100% sicher. 

Haste nun eigentlich die Xonar Probe gehört? Interessiert mich mal was du persönlich sagst.

EG


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

nein nie probegehört
aber klick mal den 2. link meines vorigen posts an


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Hardwareluxx Printed bescheinigt der Xonar D2 den besten Klang, aber der Abstand soll gering sein zur X-Fi Elite Pro oder Razer Barracuda.

EG


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

mag durchaus sein - aber ich gehe da eher nach userberichten und tests von seriösen testern
wie hat hwluxx getestet? vielleicht mit nem billigen teufel 7.1 system 

wenn man audiophile tests macht dann in stereo mit einem paar halbwegs hochwertigen und neutralen monitore


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Die testen mit folgenden Equipment:

Logitech Z2300, Teufel Concept G, Rotel-Vor-Endstufe mit fünf Sound-Mechanics-Boxen sowie das Teufel System 5.

EG


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

wow sie haben mit 5.1 systemen stereo musik getestet - welch kompetenz


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Du bist doch da selber nicht besser und testest mit nem Teufelsystem und Kopfhörern.

PCGH z.B. hat mit Stereo Boxen getestet, aber der Test ist ja auch wieder nicht richtig, weil es ja ne Gamer Zeitschrift ist. 

EG


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

wo steht dass ich mit teufeln teste?
das dreckssystem habe ich leider zuhause
ich teste mit triple.fi kopfhörern

und ja, 0815 tests von 0815 zeitschriften mit 0815 boxensystemen mit hauptaugenmerk gaming interessieren mich beim besten willen nicht
da schau ich lieber in hifi foren rein.


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Meinst du denn das man ein paar Kopfhörer mit einem guten Stereo System vergleichen kann? Ich denke mal eher nicht, denn das sind für mich zwei paar verschieden Schuhe.

EG


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

dann kennst du die triple.fi aber schlecht 

alleine der unterschied zum teufel cem
wie 5 euro lidl radio vs highend anlage


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Ich kenne sie überhaupt nicht, sagen mir auch wirklich gar nichts. 

Ich meine jetzt eher das Klangverhältnis. Kopfhörer hören sich doch ganz anders an wie ein Stereo System was im Raum steht. Da entfaltet sich doch die Musik komplett anders, wie auf Kopfhörern die direkt am Ohr aufliegen.

Ich denke du weißt was ich meine, wüsste sonst nicht wie ich das umschreiben soll. 

EG


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

die triple.fi sind in ear kopfhörer die den hörkanal komplett abdichten (außengeräusche erfahren eine dämpfung von -26dB)
ihre klangwiedergabe ist extrem neutral 
ausserdem haben sie 3 treiber (bass/mittel/hoch)
klar hören sich lautsprecher die im raum stehen anders an - aber nichts was ne soundkarte beeinflußen könnte

http://www.ultimateears.com/_ultimateears/products/triplefi/triplefi10pro_description.php


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Boah... da bin ich jetzt mal richtig platt, 400$ für nen paar in ear Kopfhörer. Also die möchte ich ja mal zu gern Probe hören. :eek:

EG

Edit: Da kann ich verstehen das du sagst die einfachen Teufel hören sich sch... an!


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

in-ear kopfhörer probehören ist so ne sache
manche lassen sowas garned (hygiene gründe) und das andere is, ich brauchte 4-5 stunden bis ich mir die richtigen abdichtungsteile ausgesucht hatte (es liegen 4 paare bei den triple.fi bei)

alternativ kannst dir auch die Shure E5c anhören

btw. dieser Kopfhörerverstärker rundet bei mir seit Dienstag das ganze ab 
http://www.thomann.de/de/lake_people_g93_phoneamp.htm


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Meine Güte, da hast du ja richtig Geld investiert "nur" für ein paar Kopfhörer. 

Mit dem Set härt man bestimmt Flöhe sprechen, da kann ich deine Einwände auch gut verstehen, da man so natürlich jede Änderung sofort wahrnimmt.

EG


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



ulukay schrieb:


> in-ear kopfhörer probehören ist so ne sache
> manche lassen sowas garned (hygiene gründe) und das andere is, ich brauchte 4-5 stunden bis ich mir die richtigen abdichtungsteile ausgesucht hatte (es liegen 4 paare bei den triple.fi bei)
> 
> alternativ kannst dir auch die Shure E5c anhören
> ...



LOL... das ganze riecht bei dir extrem nach voodoo.


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

hä???


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

DIE Karten macht immernoch Auzentech. Alternativ zu  Razer und Asus gibts die X-Meridian und alternativ zu Creatives X-FI gibts die Prelude. Da sind jeweils der gleiche Chip mit besseren Analog-Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



ulukay schrieb:


> hä???



'tschuldige... 
-> klick

wollte darauf hinaus, das 300$ in-ears fast auf diese voodoo-themen hinausläuft. das ist unverhältnismäßig teuer.


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

ach so meinst du
na die halte ich grad noch für vertretbar 

aber wir sind hier ja im *extreme*.pcgameshardware.de forum oder


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> DIE Karten macht immernoch Auzentech. Alternativ zu  Razer und Asus gibts die X-Meridian und alternativ zu Creatives X-FI gibts die Prelude. Da sind jeweils der gleiche Chip mit besseren Analog-Komponenten verbaut.


Die X-Meridian gibts eben nicht mehr, das ist ja gerad das Problem.

Die sind ja auf X-Fis umgestiegen, warum auch immer...


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

joa und die treiber macht creative weil sie niemandem einsicht erlauben
auzentech ist da also vollkommen creative ausgeliefert - deshalb mach ich um die prelude auch nen großen bogen


----------



## Stormbringer (3. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

sauber - ich hatte ursprünglich mal die hoffnung das auzentech eigene treiber produzieren wird... ...da hab ich wohl zuviel erwartet. 

bleibt derselbe schrottige treiber und ein handgestricktes panel...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

benutzt bloß nicht diesen "treiber" auf der aktuellen DVD zur PCGH.
der "neue" treiber den er mir raufspielte war ein Jahr älter als mein bisheriger.
Danach hat mir mein Lautstärkefenster erzählt das ich keine unterstützte karte besitze.
habe die sache im Gerätemanager wieder rückgängig gemacht.

ich habe XP


----------



## Hitman (7. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Würd auch gern wissen wo man einen brauchbaren XP Treiber findet der jünger ist als das was Creative anbietet.
Von mir aus auch Beta, hab momentan einen Beta Treiber auf dem Rechner der aber ein Zeitlimit hat das gerade abgelaufen ist......


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

meiner ist jetzt wieder von 06/07 . was ja okay ist.


----------



## EGThunder (7. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Meiner ist vom 17.08.2006 und rennt wie sau. Ist der von der Creative Seite vom Okt. 06.

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

für xp 32 ? du hast ja beides?


----------



## EGThunder (7. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Für XP habe ich den von Okt. 06 und für Vista 64-bit den vom Okt. 07 und mit beiden habe ich keine Probleme.

EG


----------



## Hitman (9. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> meiner ist jetzt wieder von 06/07 . was ja okay ist.



Gibts dazu einen Link?


----------



## Murmel (10. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Übers Windows Update wird der angeboten. Ich habe selbst den neuesten von Creative drauf und auch jetzt wird mir der Treiber unter XP da noch angeboten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Hitman schrieb:


> Gibts dazu einen Link?



ja, bei mir wurde der auch über "Treiber aktualisieren" im Gerätemanager automatisch gezogen. 
Auf der Homepage von Creative geibt es nur den vom 30 Oct 06.


----------



## jetztaber (10. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Das die Treiberprogrammierung unter Vista hinreichend schwierig ist, ist allgemein bekannt, aber dass Creative auf der Homepage für XP nichts aktuelleres anbietet ist schon etwas traurig für so eine Karte.

Ich habe mich damals dagegen entschieden und bin beim onboard-chip geblieben.


----------



## Hitman (10. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

Creative hatte schon immer den Ruf gute Hardware zu bauen die aber mit absolut schlechter Software auzustatten.
Dazu habens die nicht so mit Aktualisierungen.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

was kann den der creative-treiber unter vista inzwischen alles?


----------



## jetztaber (25. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> was kann den der creative-treiber unter vista inzwischen alles?



Hmm, nachdem eine Antwort überfällig ist, scheint es nicht allzuviel zu sein...


----------



## Stormbringer (25. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

ja, das fürchte ich auch.


----------



## ulukay (26. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, das fürchte ich auch.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=37929&postcount=3

da so sieht support aus


----------



## d00mfreak (26. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> was kann den der creative-treiber unter vista inzwischen alles?



Alles was er unter XP auch konnte?

Inzwischen gibts ein Iso mit auf Vista angpasstem Treiber und Software.
Jo, es gibt wahrlich besseres als der Creative-Treiber-Support, aber warum alle nach monatlichen Treiberupdates schreien, versteh ich net.


----------



## exa (26. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*

so, habe mir jetz auch mal den ganzen thread angetan^^

@ulukay: ich finds immer toll, wenn leute viel ahnung haben, allerdings find ich bei denen (sry) auch immer doof, das sie dazu neigen das normale schlecht zu machen... zwar sind wir hier in einem extreme forum, trotzdem gehts hier um pc equipment und nicht um hifi...

dafür gibts extra foren die sich mit extra equipment beschäftigen...

ich bin auch für bestmögliche qualität, allerdings bitte im normalen verhältnis, dh wenn ich nur 10% hörbare (mit normalen ohren und normalen soundquellen, wozu heutzutage nunmal auch mp3s gehören) mehrleistung bekomme, möchte ich nicht 500% vom preis ausgeben...

ich habe auch vor mir ein teufel system zu holen, was aber eben auch für den pc konzipert is und nicht fürs wohnzimmer, diese systeme sind weder auf hifi musik ausgelegt noch auf filme, dafür bietet teufel bis zum high end 10000 euro boxenset was eigenes an

hier geht es hauptsächlich um games und nebenbei um musik und filme...

und abschließend meine frage: gibt es denn für den gleichen preis einer creative eine bessere karte???(also max 100 euro)


----------



## Stormbringer (26. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



ulukay schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=37929&postcount=3
> 
> da so sieht support aus



ich behalte das mal im auge... mann weiss ja nie.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Alles was er unter XP auch konnte?
> 
> * Inzwischen gibts ein Iso mit auf Vista angpasstem Treiber und Software.*
> Jo, es gibt wahrlich besseres als der Creative-Treiber-Support, aber warum alle nach monatlichen Treiberupdates schreien, versteh ich net.



wo gibts das?


----------



## ulukay (26. November 2007)

*AW: xfi-karte sinnvoll?*



exa schrieb:


> und abschließend meine frage: gibt es denn für den gleichen preis einer creative eine bessere karte???(also max 100 euro)



http://geizhals.at/eu/a260100.html

gleiches wie bei der xonar - wenn du eax3-5 willst dann musst du creative nehmen

und nein das normale mache ich nicht schlecht - aber creative karten als "normal" zu klassifizieren stimmt einfach nicht
1. eine 200 euro elite pro hat eine *wesentlich* schlechtere sound ausgabequalität als 150 euro karten eines anderen herstellers.
2. versucht creative ein monopol für gamerkarten aufzubauen da sie keine spezifikationen von eax3-5 rausgeben
3. geben sie an linux entwickler keine spezifikationen des xfi chips raus, eigene xfi treiber werden zwar entwickelt aber die bisherige beta version ist schlicht unbrauchbar
4. die vista treiber sind verbuggt ohne ende
5. der 4gb ram bug war ~1,75 jahre bekannt bevor er gefixt wurde -> creative und support? 

und nun sag mir nochmal dass das NORMAL ist! - für mich ist das unter aller sau!


----------



## exa (26. November 2007)

hey cool danke für den wipp werde noch mal drüber schlafen, weil ich bin leider zocker und spiele so einiges was eax hat...


----------



## ulukay (26. November 2007)

ich zocke auch viel - aber habe schon bei meiner XFI oft kein EAX benutzt weil es das den sound einfach zuviel verfälscht hat (für mich gesprochen!)


----------



## Adrenalize (26. November 2007)

Ich frage mich ohnehin, ob EAX dank Vista jetzt tot ist. Durch den anderen Soundlayer gehen ja Hardwarefeatures auf Karten, wie eben EAX, nicht mehr einfach so. Diese Alchemy-Krücke von Creative basiert ja auf OpenAL.
OpenAL selber unterstützt aber nur EAX2, soweit ich weiß.
Unter Vista ist es ohnehin so gedacht, dass Soundeffekte per software gerechnet werden, im Zeitalter der Multicores keine so dumme Idee. Vorteil davon ist dann, dass die Soundkarte egal ist, weil Onboardsound und X-FI im Vista-spiel die gleichen Effekte haben. Macht es auch für die Programmierer einfacher, weil sie keine Extrawürste mehr bei teureren Karten unterstützen müssen.
Demzufolge wäre dann das wichtigste an einer soundkarte unter vista ihr Klang, ihre akkustischen Daten usw. und nicht ihre proprietären Effekte.
Oder liege ich da komplett falsch in meiner Denkweise?

Weil wenn dem so ist, kann jeder, der in Zukunft aktuelle Spiele spielen will, beruhigt zu einer Nicht-Creative Karte ohne EAX >2 greifen, ohne Nachteile befürchten zu müssen...


----------



## EGThunder (26. November 2007)

Die Elite Pro ist doch nur so teuer wegen der I/O Konsole. So gesehen kann man auch eine XtremeMusic nehmen und die ist preislich erste Sahne.

Zumal nicht jeder einen Unterschied hören wird, da er es entweder nicht hören kann oder aber gar nicht so ein Boxensystem besitzt, womit er einen Unterschied wahrnehmen würde. 

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Die Elite Pro ist doch nur so teuer wegen der I/O Konsole. So gesehen kann man auch eine XtremeMusic nehmen und die ist preislich erste Sahne.
> 
> Zumal nicht jeder einen Unterschied hören wird, da er es entweder nicht hören kann oder aber gar nicht so ein Boxensystem besitzt, womit er einen Unterschied wahrnehmen würde.
> 
> EG



wie schon gesagt, kann ich die ExtremMusic auch sehr empfehlen. PreisLeistung für SPIELER mehr als Top.


----------



## chosen (27. November 2007)

Man könnte auch zusätzlich ein wenig an seiner X-Fi rumbasteln ;>
http://www.nindeals.com.au/showthread.php?t=4376


----------



## ulukay (27. November 2007)

ich hatte die LM4562 drauf - verbesserung war zwar da aber kein vergleich zur gesamtperformance der xonar


----------



## Stormbringer (27. November 2007)

ich probier jetzt erstmal die gratis-beigabe meines maximus aus (supreme fx). soundtechnisch schlechter als meine xfi kann sie kaum sein.


----------



## mFuSE (30. November 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ohnehin, ob EAX dank Vista jetzt tot ist. Durch den anderen Soundlayer gehen ja Hardwarefeatures auf Karten, wie eben EAX, nicht mehr einfach so. Diese Alchemy-Krücke von Creative basiert ja auf OpenAL.
> OpenAL selber unterstützt aber nur EAX2, soweit ich weiß.
> Unter Vista ist es ohnehin so gedacht, dass Soundeffekte per software gerechnet werden, im Zeitalter der Multicores keine so dumme Idee. Vorteil davon ist dann, dass die Soundkarte egal ist, weil Onboardsound und X-FI im Vista-spiel die gleichen Effekte haben. Macht es auch für die Programmierer einfacher, weil sie keine Extrawürste mehr bei teureren Karten unterstützen müssen.
> * Demzufolge wäre dann das wichtigste an einer soundkarte unter vista ihr Klang, ihre akkustischen Daten usw. und nicht ihre proprietären Effekte.
> ...





Da würde mich auch eine KlippKlare Aussage zu intressieren ^^
Eigentlich wären ja noch die A/D Wandler intressant - aber da meistens sowieso alles digital angeschlossen wird (Optisch, koaxial) fällt selbst dieser Punkt dann weg - oder?


----------



## d00mfreak (30. November 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> OpenAL selber unterstützt aber nur EAX2, soweit ich weiß.



Nö, Open AL unterstützt auch EAX bis Version 5.0
Wäre auch n bissl peinlich, wenn net, da Creative OpenAL mitentwickelt hat
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenAL

Ich vermute eher, dass sich OpenAL durchsetzen wird, da EAX für die Entwickler doch n paar Sachen einfacher machen dürfte


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2007)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Da würde mich auch eine KlippKlare Aussage zu intressieren ^^
> Eigentlich wären ja noch die A/D Wandler intressant - aber da meistens sowieso alles digital angeschlossen wird (Optisch, koaxial) fällt selbst dieser Punkt dann weg - oder?


Mitunter kann die Analogausgabe aber besser sein als das was ein Digital-Decoder zustande bringt:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/content/399/12/


----------



## mFuSE (2. Dezember 2007)

Ehm nein, ich beziehe mich dabei auf
Soundkarte -> HiFi Receiver -> Boxen


Edit:
Also das einzige was die Soundkarte dabei macht ist ein "pass_through" wie Creative es nennt zum Receiver hin der dann die Decodierarbeit macht.


----------

